# How can i get a sponsorship and how long does it take?



## the1gron (Jan 5, 2009)

ffffffHey,
My name is raunaq. I am planning to move to australia and am excited about it, but i have a million questions however i did stay in perth for about 2years but i really need some help from anybody or advice.

I read through this forum and was pleased to see everyone helping out each other with what they know. Hope you can answer my questions and put my mind at ease.

Question 1 -
I studied diploma in Computers Science and Software Engineering and completed the 4 year course, However i did not graduate (have arrears). Then i worked for a year as IT Support Engineer and also handled some Web based IT projects on my own. I am very good with computers and troubleshooting them (Windows, Networks, Internet security etc). I also plan to get an MCSE Certification immediately (Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer). I checked online job portals and found many available jobs in the Helpdesk/IT Support Section. I looked through the job requirements and am sure i can handle it very well. Now the big question is, do australian companies make a big deal about me not graduating or will they be ok with it and still offer the job considering my experience, knowledge and certification ?

Question 2 -
I have an uncle there who was just granted citizenship. He is willing to sponsor me. So i have decided to apply for the Skilled Migrant (Sponsored) visa. Is my current profile satisfactory for this ? I took the mock online assesment to see if i qualified - I got 115 points


Question 3 -
Which is the best place to be for IT professionals with our profile. Sydney, brisbane, melbourne or perth ? Family safety and good living conditions are my primary concern. Was really disturbed by some of the crime reports i read about from sydney (racial crimes, hate crimes, gang wars and the general crime rate). So some secular place where being an indian is not going to get us hurt

Now that you know so much about me, Do you think i choose the correct visa (Skilled Migrant Sponsored) ? How long does it usually take to process this visa ? Is it easier to get a work permit visa, work there and then apply for permanent residence ?
Also how long does it take for the Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476) ?

Thank you for reading through this, hope you can help me with these questions.

Regards
Raunaq


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

If you look at the sticky at the top of the forum page "please read....." there's a link to DIAC which will have details of all visas...from there you can decide which one to go for. Basically I'd be looking at the skilled independent and, as you said the 176 family sponsored.

With regard to your work skills, I'd suggest you contact an agent who will be able to give you the proper advice. We have a few agents who post on here and you can contact them via their signatures (pc, Alan Collett, Liana Allen, SOMV).

For jobs in IT, it's really either Sydney or Melbourne. 

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

the1gron said:


> Question 3 -
> Which is the best place to be for IT professionals with our profile. Sydney, brisbane, melbourne or perth ? Family safety and good living conditions are my primary concern. Was really disturbed by some of the crime reports i read about from sydney (racial crimes, hate crimes, gang wars and the general crime rate). So some secular place where being an indian is not going to get us hurt


We have distant Indian cousins who have lived in Sydney for years and they love it there. Don't forget we only ever hear the bad things in the media - not the good things. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Raunaq, My husband too is an MCSE. He is right now into architecture & server support. we got our ACS cleared in May and applied for the Visa in September 08. Now coming to the basic requirement, one has to have higher studies, say Masters, in relative field. In case one does not have the +2 yrs post graduation, they ask for 6 yrs experience. (4 yrs mandatory plus 2 yrs extra) basically they need 4 yrs exp with +2 yrs of study post graduation or 6 yrs exp for those who do not hv +2 yr of higher studies. Now, having relatives does help but that applies for blood relatives, namely, parents, brother, sister.

For your kind of profile sydney would be first but the footfall of IT jobseekers is way too high in Sudney (this comes from a friend who is iin Sydney, settled for 4 yrs). Next is Melbourne but Brisbane too is good for IT now. It is picking up. Matter of fact I was told, Perth too isnt bad but comes after Brisbane in the list.

Anything else, just ask away.. Being an Indian and the line of my OH and you is more or less the same, I hope I can be help.

wish u luck

cheers


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Masters is not a requirement here.
I've bachelors in IT and 4+ yrs of experience.. ACS was cleared without any issue. have a look at Australian Computer Society - Current Guidelines ? Effective as from 1 October 2002

I've loads of friends (Indian) who are working in Sydney and Melbourne in different IT sectors.. No one has faced any issue yet. That being said, there are always areas in cities where it's unsafe to venture alone in night.. Melbourne did have some issues last year but I guess measures were taken to sort it out...
Apart from these two, Brisbane and ACT are another high IT sector cities.. You can look at Adelaide too...

Regarding sponsorship, It's not very much possible in IT these days. You can talk to few recruitment agencies and see if they have some openings.. However I wouldn't bet on those..


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Raunaq,

Check your education background having exact points for your 4 yrs degree.

for sponsored Visa you would be eligible but the uncle has to be blood relative.


Thanks


----------



## the1gron (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you all for writing and answering all my questions.

i still have a few significant questions that i cant just get any answers from the immigration ppl or agents ergh its so frustrating aye...

any 1 who can help plz it will be highly appreciated.

so basically i was living in perth for about 2 years and then had to leave (family reasons) at the moment i am in Mumbai India trying what ever way possible to go to Perth. 

my questions are:

i have an uncle who is willing to sponsor me to perth under a skilled visa, will this work or not possible? if it can how long does it take and how much does it cost?

what other options do i have if this wont work?

anj1976, thanks alot for your replies this is my personal email address [email protected] since your the closest person, i think you would be able to be easier to be in contact with plus what you said makes a lot of sense lol.. thanks alot. but any one else who might be able to help please i really need to get back to perth. 

thanks alot guys
Raunaq


----------



## the1gron (Jan 5, 2009)

oppps i dint realize soo many of you guys are from india sorryyyyy .... any 1 who can help please


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Raunaq, u'r welcome. dont rush into things. relax and then think of how u can work on thing and trust me u wil get the solution to it. but also remember tht best things in life are not free, u have to earn them (like the latest bournville chocolate ad says ). in this case its the time that u r giving as a fee. it would take time for u to get there. get in touch with some agent. there are many in this forum. also, u can see things in their site (immigration site). there is lots of info which answers all ur questions.


----------



## the1gron (Jan 5, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Raunaq, u'r welcome. dont rush into things. relax and then think of how u can work on thing and trust me u wil get the solution to it. but also remember tht best things in life are not free, u have to earn them (like the latest bournville chocolate ad says ). in this case its the time that u r giving as a fee. it would take time for u to get there. get in touch with some agent. there are many in this forum. also, u can see things in their site (immigration site). there is lots of info which answers all ur questions.


oh wow thank you so much for replying, i thought no one would. haha yea the new ad is really funny cracks me up always esp when the bird takes him. it really is a big fee that we all pay right, time that is. but i am willing to pay what ever the cost of time. ok so how do i get in touch with agents or where should i look for 1 on this site? i am really sorry but to ask so much  but i am new to this site and not aware of this. but you have been of great help much appreciated thanks so much..hope i can help you out 1 day.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now, i said relax and the more desperate u become, trust me, the more difficult the target is to achieve. All u need to do is work slightly harder with ur mind working and ur eyes open. check their website, i mean the immigration site, look for the right visa for u and read thru it.
there are few agents in here, they can assist u as and when they read ur post. i have used akmigration. they are fast and they tell u if u can get thru or not without them being greedy. search for them on google and check the website, all their info (contact info) is in the site.

atleast u will know where u stand. else there is SOMV (user name is SOMV and the name is veronika) mssg her, she will help.


----------

